# Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE



## mymo (16. März 2008)

Moin,
als langjähriger Schwedenfahrer geht es dieses Jahr an den See Flaren in der Nähe von Värnamo.
Gibt es jemanden unter Euch der ein paar spezielle Tipps oder vielleicht sogar eine Tiefenkarte hat. Gibt es irgendwelche Gemeinheiten zu beachten (fiese Felsen mitten im See usw.)?

Haben uns vorgenommen einige große Zander und Hechte zu fangen (hmmm...vorgenommen!?). Ein Tag soll den Barschen gegönnt werden.
Um evt. Fragen vorzubeugen, wir entnehmen max. einen mittleren Zander als 2-Personenessen. Sonst nur keine Fischesser, aber leidenschaftliche Sportfischer.

mymo #6


----------



## daniel_ (17. März 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hallo,

der Flaren ist ein recht gutes Zandergewässer...
Nur pass auf,der See ist recht Steinig und geherbergt dazu einige Untiefen (sind nicht gekennzeichnet).
Ne Tiefenkarte habe ich leider nicht.
Viel Erfolg dann.
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## mymo (20. März 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

@ daniel
Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort und den hilfreichen Hinweis.


Eigentlich hatte ich mir ein wenig mehr Resonanz auf meine Frage erhofft. Na ja, dann mache ich eben eigene Erfahrung, die
ich dann jemanden zukommen lassen kann.

mymo #6


----------



## Zarrentiner (23. März 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hallo,

ich war schon paar mal am Flaren,aber der Ort Värnamo|kopfkrat ?
Meinen wir da den selben See? Schau mal hier www.flattinge.se 
Wenn wir vom selben See reden kann ich vieleicht auch mit einer Karte und ein paar Infos helfen.

Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## daniel_ (23. März 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*



Zarrentiner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war schon paar mal am Flaren,aber der Ort Värnamo|kopfkrat ?
> Meinen wir da den selben See? Schau mal hier www.flattinge.se
> ...




Ja er meint den gleichen.
Värnarmo iist dort nur in der Nähe...
Wie waren denn deine Erfolge dort und wann warst überhaupt da?

Gruß
daniel


----------



## mymo (23. März 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

@ Zarrentiner

Ja, genau der der See ist es.
Värnamo ist die nächst größere Stadt, ca. 15 km entfernt (liegt am Einlauf vom Vidöstern).

Freue mich schon auf Deine Infos.

mymo#6


----------



## Zarrentiner (23. März 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Ich bin auch in diesem Jahr wieder am Flaren. Hecht und Barsche interessieren mich nur am Rande. Ich fahre dort hin um Zander zu angeln. Und der Bestand an guten Zandern ist dort beindruckend.Hecht und Barsch habe ich vor der Haustür genug. In Flattinge wartet im August wieder ein Ferienhaus auf mich und drei befreundete Angler.Mit Kunstködern an den Inseln sind Barsche bis zur 1-Kilo-Grenze noch normal. Gut gehen 4er Mepps in gelb/grün/rot. Gibt es in den meisten Angelläden. Oder bei Askari oder so. Gummifisch und Twister haben wir versucht. Das war nix. Mit Wobblern geschleppt bringt regelmäßig Zander und Hecht. Aber mehr Zander wie Hecht. Die Hechte im Flaren sind alle nicht so toll. Meist um die 50 cm und nicht viel dran.Wir setzen sie immer zurück. Beim Zander sieht es dann schon anders aus. Fische von 2-4 Pfd.werden beim Schleppen gefangen.Schöne fast bronzefarbene Zander !! Glatt und wohl genährt. Die richtig großen Zander werden meist in der Dämmerung oder in der Nacht mit der Köderfischangel gefangen.Köderfisch am Drachkowitsch-System geht auch gut.Beste Zeit für Zander ist da Juli und August. 

Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## mymo (23. März 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

@ Zarrentiner

Hey Spitze, das sind ja Infos die Freude machen, - danke.
Werde mich gleich mal mit Mepps eindecken, für den Barschtag.
Kann man dort vorort auch eine Tiefenkarte des Flaren bekommen?, wenn ja, wo?. Wir kommen mit dem eigenen Boot und "daniel" hatte schon vor den fiesen Untiefen gewarnt. Wollten dort möglichst keinen Bruch machen.
Toll Zarrentiner, hast mir/uns jetzt den Mund richtig wässrig gemacht. Falls Dir noch was dazu einfällt, es ist alles sehr willkommen.

mitdenfüssentrippelderweise

mymo #6


----------



## Zarrentiner (24. März 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Wenn ihr da hin Fahrt nehmt auf jeden Fall Maden und eine leichte Stippangel mit.Oft ist es schwerer einen Köderfisch zu fangen als einen Zander zu bekommen. In der Nähe unseres Ferienhauses ist der Fluß Lagan. Ca. 5 km. Da kann man gut Köderfische bekommen. Barsche sind als Köder fürs Zanderangeln dort absolut unbrauchbar. Für den ersten Abend kann man sich eingefrorene Plötzen mitnehmen. Machen wir auch so. In diesem Jahr wollen wir es mal mit Drop-Shot probieren. Noch Fragen ?

Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## daniel_ (24. März 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

für den lagan brauchst aber ne tageskarte,von daher würde ich lieber in den ruhigen stellen des lagan dein glück auf köfis testen...


----------



## Zarrentiner (24. März 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Die Wochenkarte kostet umgerechnet ca. 11€. Ist mir die Sache wert. Im Flaren hast du in 4 Stunden 5 Köfis wenn es gut geht.Da ist mir meine Zeit zu Schade.

Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## mymo (24. März 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Macht weiter..., ich sauge alles an Infos auf ( Und natürlich danke dafür).

Bin schon ganz kribbelig und versuche auf Google Earth die Zander/Hechte im Flaren zu entdecken.

mymo #6


----------



## ZaeArminio (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hallo Zarrentiner,

Deine Berichte klingen toll und machen mich schon ganz schön hibbelig...

Wir wollen im Juli auch nach Flattinge. Kennst Du ein paar erfolgversprechende Zander-Stellen im südlichen Teil des Sees (also in der Nähe von Flattinge)? Oder sind andere Stellen im See besser? Du fährst ja scheinbar auch zu den Nielssons? Warst Du schon mal da, kann man von den beiden ein paar Tipps erhoffen? 

Ich dachte, dass Zander vor allem auf Wobbler etc. mit Bodenkontakt beißen. Du sagst, dass sie auch beim Schleppen gebissen haben, hast Du da ein paar Hinweise? 

Viele Grüße
ZaeArminio


----------



## mymo (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Moin ZaeArminio,

war Anfang Juni dort und habe die Tipps von Zarrentiner mit Erfolg umsetzen können. Eine Woche vor uns waren Kumpels (4Pers./2 Boote) dort und haben richtig gut gefangen. Als ich (mit Family)sie eine Woche später ablöste, war das Wetter super, aber lt Aussage anderer Angler die schon länger da waren, hatte sich eine Beissflaute eingestellt.
Nach meinem Empfinden war dem nicht so, wir hatten immer was am Band. Wohl auch, weil wir viel probierten.
Nimm schlanke Wobbler mit, ca. 10-13cm, Tachtiefe geschleppt bei 3-3,50m, Farbe hell/dunkel -fast egal. Ein paar Spinner und Material für Köderfisch - der funktioniert immer!
Stellen mit Garantie haben wir nicht gefunden, gebissen hat es an fast allen Stellen des Sees. Interessant habe ich allerdings den tieferen Teil (ich glaube der liegt nördlich) empfunden. Dort hat es auch die Einheimischen hingezogen. Sie schleppten über tiefem Wasser. Haben wir auch gemacht,
aber nicht mit spürbar besserem Erfolg.
Auf jeden Fall ist der Flaren ein sehr interessanter See mit sehr gutem Fischbestand. Dort nichts oder nur wenig zu fangen dürfte eine Kunst sein.
Im übrigen sind die Häuser in Flattige/Fam. Nilsson wirklich schön und ebenfalls empfehlenswert.

Na denn mal viel Vorfreude auf einen bestimmt schönen
Urlaub.

mymo #6


----------



## mymo (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Beinahe ein Tipp vergessen:

Natürlich haben wir es auch mit Gummifisch probiert, war aber nicht so der Bringer. Auch haben wir Wobbis benutzt die Grundkontakt hatten - war auch nicht der Bringer.
Der Fisch(Za/He) hat sich wohl auf Schwarmfische spezialisiert und nimmt gerne den Wobbi in der Schwebe ca. 1-2m über Grund (zumindest bei uns war es so), daher die Empfehlung der Tauchtiefe 3-3,5m. Der See ist in weiten Teilen nur 4-5m tief.

mymo#6


----------



## ZaeArminio (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hi mymo,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Haben uns schon reichlich mit Wobblern eingedeckt. Das mit dem Bodenkontakt werden wir dann wohl nicht so intensiv betreiben. Dann wohl eher schleppen. Mir fallen doch spontan noch ein paar Fragen ein:
Hattet Ihr eine Tiefenkarte oder ein Echolot mit? 
Wie ist's denn so mit der Gefahr sich plötzlich mitten auf dem See das Boot an einem Stein aufzuschlitzen? Und wie sind die Boote der Nilssons so?
Was habt Ihr denn so gefangen? Mehr Hecht oder Zander und in welchen Größen?
Wir werden auch mit Family fahren und deshalb auch nicht die ganzen Tage auf dem See verbringen. War nach Deiner Erfahrung die Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung besser?
...

So, ich möchte nicht nerven und höre dann erstmal auf zu Fragen. Werde nach dem Urlaub auf jeden Fall mal berichten. 

Vielen Dank an Dich schon mal im Voraus...

ZaeArminio


----------



## mymo (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hallo ZaeArminio,

Du nervst nicht, sondern gibst mir Gelegenheit die Hilfe von anderen Forumsmitgliedern mir gegenüber wieder gutzumachen - also antworte ich gerne und hoffe zu helfen.

Die Boote sind 440er Linder-Alu mit 4PS-Motoren und in einem ausgezeichneten Zustand. Von den Nilsson´s gibt es den Angelschein für ca. 11,-€ und eine Tiefenkarte gratis. Falls ihr mit Kindern dorthin fahrt, ist auch vorgesorgt. Es gibt ein großes Kinderspielhaus, sehr liebevoll ausgestattet. Schaukel ist auch vorhanden. Meine Enkelin (3,5Jr)hat sich mehr als nur wohlgefühlt.
Echolot ist empfehlenswert, wir haben unser Eigenes mitgebracht (weiß nicht ob man sich dort eins leihen kann).
Es sind einige Untiefen (Steine bis an oder knapp über der Oberfläche)vorhanden. Daher ist die Tiefenkarte/Echolot sehr 
hilfreich. Die beste Fangzeit war bei uns der späte Nachmittag/Abend (kann man tagsüber den netten Familienmensch machen). Gefangen haben wir überwiegend Zander(die größten 84,79,73),H (85),B (34). Unsere Kumpels, die eine Woche vorher mit 4 Pers. und 2 Booten angelten haben ca. 150 Raubfische (Z,H,B) in einer Woche gefangen, mit vielen Zandern zwischen 60-70cm.Größter Fisch bei denen war auch ein Hecht von 85cm.

Falls Du noch Fragen hast, werde ich sie Dir gern beantworten.

mymo#6


----------



## ZaeArminio (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Moin mymo,

nochmal vielen Dank. Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt. Klingt ja wirklich so, als ob man  richtig was fangen kann. Beim letzten Schwedenurlaub sah das anders aus. War allerdings auch ein viel kleinerer See. (eine ganze Woche angeln mit einer Handvoll 20cm Hechte und erst am letzten Tag mit dem letzten Wurf ein kapitaler von genau einem Meter-der hat uns das dann doch in guter Erinnerung behalten lassen...)

Eure Fangerfolge können sich aber sehen lassen! Einen 84er Zander stelle ich mir schon ganz ordentlich vor. Wart Ihr mehr im südlichen Teil des Sees unterwegs? Da gibt es so eine von Nord nach Süd langgezogene Inselkette, lohnt es sich die intensiver zu beangeln oder seid Ihr einfach schleppend irgendwo über den See getuckert?

Meine beiden Kinder (1+3J) werden sich dann ja hoffentlich auch wohlfühlen. Werden dann tagsüber was unternehmen und abends auf Zanderjagd gehen...

Hast jetzt richtig schön die Vorfreude angeheizt 

ZaeArminio


----------



## mymo (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hi ZaeArminio,

ja das mit den großen Zandern war wohl Glück, da normalerweise die Menge kleiner ist/war. Haben aber nur den 73er entnommen und als Familienessen verspeist.
Die Inselkette birgt sicherlich einige Fische, wie alle anderen Inseln auch. Da spielt wohl eher der Effekt eine Rolle, das der Boden ansteigt und gewisse Deckungsmöglichkeiten (Schatten) gegenüber des relativ gleichmäßigen Boden des Sees bietet. Versuch es -bringt bestimmt einige Hechte.
Wir hatten die ersten Tage in unserer "Hausbucht" verbracht und gefangen. Den zweiten Wochenteil waren wir dann im tieferen Teil (Südteil oder Nord?). Gefangen haben wir da genauso wie im anderen Teil. Es war nur interessanter dort, da man zwischen den Tiefen wechseln konnten.
Wir sind zwar "nur so schleppend über den See getuckert", könnte in den Augen von nichts ahnenden so ausgesehen haben. Da haben wir uns aber an den Kleinfischschwärmen orientiert und so auf ständig andere Flächen gekommen. Hast Du den Kleinfisch, kommen auch Bisse - mitten auf dem See.
Also garnicht unbedingt an die normalen Weisheiten halten und gut aussehende Stellen extrem zeitintensiv zu beangeln.
Wobei ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute zwischen zwei Inseln schöne Überraschungen bringen können (bei mir der Hecht 85).

So, hoffentlich noch mehr Vorfreude.....

mymo#6


----------



## mymo (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hier noch Fotos zum "Geschmack" bekommen.
Auf dem einen kannst Du den Spielplatz mit Kinderspielhaus sehen, das andere zeigt die Aluboote.

mymo#6


----------



## ZaeArminio (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hi mymo,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Antworten und auch für die tollen Bilder! Werden es erstmal so versuchen. Müssen nur noch lernen, mit dem Echolot umzugehen.

Spielplatz, Hütten und Boote sehen ja wirklich klasse aus. Freuen uns schon riesig! Nächsten Freitag geht es endlich los...

Also das Lesen hier ist schon wie Urlaub (jedenfalls ein wenig)

Viele Grüße
ZaeArminio


----------



## Zarrentiner (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hallo, 
ich kann den Aussagen und Berichten von @ mymo nur zu 100% zustimmen.Ich bin gerne in Flattinge bei den Nielsons und freue mich schon jetzt auf meinen Urlaub im August.Wenn du noch Infos brauchst melde dich.

Grüße aus Zarrentin !!



ZaeArminio schrieb:


> Hallo Zarrentiner,
> 
> Deine Berichte klingen toll und machen mich schon ganz schön hibbelig...
> 
> ...


----------



## ZaeArminio (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hi,

ich fühle mich mit Tipps nun ziemlich gut von Euch versorgt und starte mit einem richtig guten Gefühl am Freitag. Bin echt gespannt. 

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Hinweise und die bereitwillige Beantwortung meiner Fragen!

Viele Grüße
ZaeArminio


----------



## daniel_ (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Na dann viel Erfolg,kannst ja mal berichten wie es war...


----------



## Rote Ritter (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Will auch an diesem See in Schweden Angelurlaub machen,
Wie sieht es mit AAl aus, habt Ihr auch mal Nachts auf Aal versucht.

Danke 
Rote Ritter,


----------



## ZaeArminio (6. August 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hi Leute,

sind nun wieder zurück vom Flaren. Tja, was soll ich sagen. Wir waren wohl zu einer sehr ungünstigen Zeit da. Wir hatten in einer Woche zwei Hechte von 65 und 56 cm und drei noch kleinere, die wir nicht mal mehr gemessen haben. Keine Zander, keine Barsche. War nicht wirklich befriedigend. Aber allen anderen Besuchern der Nilssons ging es ähnlich. 

Wir haben alles versucht: Schleppen bis zum Umfallen (praktisch keine Bisse, egal ob Fischschwarm unter uns oder nicht), "normales" Beangeln besonderer Stellen, alle Arten von Ködern (waren auch in örtlichen Angelläden und haben uns beraten und ausstatten lassen), morgends, mittags, abends...? Ich denke mal der Juli scheint einfach nicht der geeignete Monat zum Angeln zu sein. (War aber auch nicht hauptsächlich als Angelurlaub geplant).

Aber ansonsten waren die Hütten top, die Boote und Motoren auch, der See ist wunderschön, die Nilssons freundlich, die Natur drumrum auch super... War ein sehr schöner Urlaub, nur fängiger hätte es ruhig sein können. Trotz allem nochmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!

@Rote Ritter: wir haben nicht versucht, Aal zu angeln. Auch keiner der zu unserer Zeit noch dort anwesenden Urlauber.


----------



## mymo (9. August 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hallo ZaeArminio,

das ist ja ein Ding und macht mich nachdenklich. Das die Beisserei so schwach war,...tut mir leid für Dich. Ich hätte Dir etwas mehr Abwechslung in der Sache gegönnt. Diese Seiten des Sees kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht.
Aber prima wenn es EUCH insgesamt dort gefallen hat. Vielleicht wollt ihr dort nochmal hin, dann sollte es auch, wie von uns beschrieben, mit der Beisserei bestimmt besser klappen.
Werde es im September selbst noch einmal dort testen und berichten (noch 4 Wochen!!!!).

mymo#6


----------



## ZaeArminio (12. August 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hi mymo,

ich drücke Dir die Daumen. War ja auch im letzten September, als die Franzosen das hübsche "Hechtchen" geangelt haben (siehe Homepage von den Nilssons). Wird schon besser sein als bei uns...

Bin gespannt auf den Bericht!

Viele Grüße
ZaeArminio


----------



## Zarrentiner (13. August 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Moin,
also ich bin nun wieder seit ein paar Tagen zurück vom Flaren.Mit den Erfolgen vom letzten Jahr verglichen war es recht ruhig.Beim Schleppen nur wenige Bisse und die dann meist von kleineren Hechten oder Barschen. In einer Woche nur sechs Zander auf Wobbler. Die waren auch nicht wirklich groß.Drei haben wir mitgenommen( 42,45,55cm). Die anderen zurückgesetzt.Von insgesammt 11 gefangenen Hechten wurde einer entnommen (75 cm). Alle anderen waren kleiner und durften weiter schwimmen. Gut gefangen haben wir mit an der Pose angebotenen toten Köderfischen.Damit konnten wir 17 Zander fangen.Alle zwischen 55 und 80 cm. Wie immer waren Haus und Boote in Ordentlichem zustand. Wir waren dieses mal in Haus 1. Das Wetter war nicht so toll. Ständig wechselnde starke Winde und gelegentliche Gewitter machten das Angeln nicht immer leicht.War alles in allem mal wieder eine schöne Woche und wir sind auch schon wieder fürs nächste Jahr angemeldet.

Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## mymo (15. September 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hallo,
nachdem wir zurück sind von einer Woche Flaren, möchte ich
noch kurz berichten.
Wetter war in der ersten Hälfte einigermaßen, um dann aber uns das fischen mit kräftigen Schauern und Wind schwer zu machen. Als größte Fische haben wir einen 73er Zander,70er Hecht und 33er Barsch erbeutet. Insgesamt sind mit 4 Personen in 2 Booten 29H,37Z und 38B gefangen worden. Davon wurden 10 Barsche und 4 Zander entnommen. Haben hauptsächlich geschleppt und ein wenig mit der Spinnrute auf Barsch gefischt. Die Beißfreude der Fische hielt sich in Grenzen, ebenfalls die Größe. Das alles tat der guten Laune aber keinen Abbruch, da man sich bei guten Häusern und Booten, sowie dem Umfeld der Nilsson´s sehr gut aufgehoben fühlte.
Sicherlich wird es beim nächsten Mal mit der Fischerei besser bzw. werden die Größen besser.

Freue mich auf das nächste Jahr am Flaren

mymo#6


----------



## litzbarski (23. September 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir bitte mal die Homepage von den Vermietern nennen.

Vielen Dank.

Andre


----------



## mymo (23. September 2008)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*



litzbarski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt ihr mir bitte mal die Homepage von den Vermietern nennen.
> 
> ...


 

Hast ne PN

mymo#6


----------



## Benni1987 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hi,
als erstes einmal,danke,auch wenn sie nicht mir galten so haben mich die Antworten auf die vielen vielen Fragen doch wenigstens interessiert! 
Ich fahre nächstes jahr im Juli für zwei Wochen an den "Flaren".hat jemand von euch aktuelle infos zum see?Wie sieht es aus mit Mietbooten?Ich habe mit meiner Frau ein sehr schönes, ("och gucke mal schatzi!sooo schööön!!"), Ferienhaus gefunden.Tolles Haus aber kein Boot vor der tür!Ärgerlich,aber besser als nach Malle. Kompromisse müssen wohl manchmal sein.
Wird der See eigentlich viel von Einheimischen beangelt?(denn das ist erfahrungsgemäß eigentlich der beste Indikator für ein top-gewässer in schweden->angelnde Einheimische!)

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und schonmal danke im Vorraus.

petri euch allen!


----------



## mymo (23. August 2011)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hallo Benny,

wende Dich mal an diese Adresse. Der Stig (ist sehr nett) bringt sogar das Boot auf einem Trailer an Deine Bude.

http://www.flattinge.se/index.php/kontakt

Viel am Flaren und laß mal was lesen wie es war:

mymo#6


----------



## Lenkers (23. August 2011)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hej,
zum Thema Köderfische am Flaren .... die Fiskekart gilt auch noch am Auslauf (Wehr) und dort gibt es reichlich Köderfische - und nicht nur die.

Skitt fiske


----------



## Benni1987 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

danke für die schnelle und konkrete Antwort ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mal mit dem "netten Stik" unterhalten!hoffentlich klappts.Bei unserem Haus wäre sonst nur ein kanu dabei und damit komme ich nicht weit,grade in Anbetracht der größe des Sees...(wellen etc.)
Grüße|wavey:


----------



## Niveaubremse (18. November 2012)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre Ende Mai 2013 für eine Woche an den See Flaren. Das Ferienhaus befindet sich im südlichen Bereich des Sees.
Die Berichte von euch habe ich sehr interessiert gelesen und hoffe das ich im Mai meinen ersten Zander überlisten kann ;-)
Ich möchte aber auf alle Fälle vorbereitet sein und reagieren können falls beim Schleppen nicht viel geht. Und ihr habt ja geschrieben, dass auch gute Chancen auf Zander mit totem Köderfisch bestehen. 
Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich noch nie mit Pose auf Raubfisch gegangen bin.
Deswegen wäre ich euch für ein paar Tipps sehr dankbar. 
Meine Fragen sind:
In welcher Tiefe habt ihr den KöFi angeboten?
In welchem Bereich des Sees (eher in Ufernähe oder in tieferen Bereichen)?
Wie groß sollten die KöFis ca. sein?
Wie lange habt ihr eine Stelle beangelt, bevor ihr weitergezogen seid (wenn kein Biss erfolgte)?

Fragen über Fragen, ich weiß... 
Ich habe ein Boot und ein Echolot zur Verfügung und werde wohl alleine angeln (die anderen sind nicht so angelbegeistert).
Achso, eine Frage hätte ich fast vergessen: Habt ihr es dort mal mit Vertikalangeln probiert?

Vielen Dank schonmal!!

Viele Grüße, Niveaubreme


----------



## EsoxTrout (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hallo,
 leider war dieser See ein totaler Reinfall! 
 Wir waren dort im Mai/Juni 2016 und es waren weitere Anglerttruppen dort, welche ebenfalls sehr enttäuscht waren.
 Offensichtlich hat man dort über viele Jahre die Lizenzgelder nicht für Nachbesatz genutzt und erst spät damit begonnen.

 In den (fast, wir sind auch eher abgereist) zwei Wochen meines Aufenthaltes wurden ganze drei maßige Zander gefangen und fast ausschließlich Hechtlein um 40 cm. Wie gesagt, es waren fast immer alle zehn Boote der Ferienhäuser vermietet.
 Und selbst wenn man mir nicht glaubt das ich weiß wie man nen Hecht fängt... alle können nicht unfähig sein 
 Aus Frust haben sich dann einige der Angler dazu hinreißen lassen selbst die kleinen Hechte mitzunehmen, ich frage mich was man mit einem 40-er Hecht groß macht???


 Am nahe gelegenen Fluß haben wir dann weitere deutsche Angler getroffen, diese haben sich extra noch für ein paar Tage die Erlaubnis für den Fluß käuflich (35 Euro) erworben um mal ordentliche Fische zu fangen. (erfolgreich, Hechte und Forellen)

 Aus unser Siedlung sind mehrere Angler enttäuscht und eher abgereist, einer schilderte uns, dass er vor zehn, sieben und fünf Jahren dort war und dies sein letzter Ausflug dorthin war. Von Jahr zu Jahr nahm der Fischbestand ab. Bilder von großen Hechten und Zandern in den gemieteten Hütten waren alle bereits mit gelbstich und viele Jahre alt.

 Hechte dürfen nun nur noch bis 90 cm entnommen werden, vermutlich sehr sinnvoll, aber das alleine wird nicht ausreichen. 

 Mehrfach wurde uns von großen Stellnetzen berichtet und auch wir konnten mehrere sichten.

 Auch wenn man nun vielleicht umgedacht hat, bis dieser See wieder ein Anglerparadies ist dauert es bestimmt noch. ganz im Norden des Sees soll es noch etwas besser aussehen, dort sollen sogar mal Sicheln auf dem Echolot sichtbar sein...

 Ich hingegen ziehe meinen See in Dänemark nun wieder vor, das Projekt Schweden ging also schief.

 Es gibt vages Kartenmaterial und Tiefenübersichten zu dem See.

 Ich hoffe der Bericht hilft anderen Enttäuschungen zu ersparen!

 Gruß
 B.


----------



## Bronni (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hi,
ich habe meinen Bericht über den Flären bei" Schwedenplaner 2016" eingestellt, falls noch jemand Interesse haben sollte.


----------



## loete1970 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

@ EsoxTrout

danke für Deinen Bericht, aber hake das "Projekt Schweden" nicht so schnell ab. Es gibt ganz viele, tolle Seen in Schweden, an denen die Fänge auch besser sind. Und die Landschaft entschädigt doch auch ein wenig. Leider springen einem die Fisch auch in Schweden nicht ins Boot.


----------



## Bronni (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Wie versprochen, hier ein kleiner Bericht von unserem ersten Urlaub am Flären in Flattinge. Im Vorfeld unserer Reise hatte ich alles gelesen, was ich über den Flären finden konnte. Voller Hoffnungen traten wir die Reise an und wurden am Ziel nicht enttäuscht. Unser neues Haus lag (fast) direkt am See und war perfekt. Eine moderne Ausstattung, mit Sauna, riesiger Terrasse usw., Herz was willst du mehr. Unser Boot lag mit weiteren Booten nur wenige Meter entfernt. Ein Holzhaus mit großzügigen Boxen nahm unser Equipment problemlos auf, eine sehr praktische Einrichtung. 
  Unseren ersten Trip starteten wir am Sonntag. Während des Frühstücks konnten wir sehen, dass bereits sechs bis acht Boote zum Fischen auf den See fuhren, wir waren also umringt von Anglern. Da wir den See nicht kannten, schleppten wir erst einmal die Uferzone und warfen die Buchten ab. Der erste Eindruck war ernüchternd, das Echolot zeigte keine bzw. kaum Sicheln und es dauerte einige Zeit, bis unser jüngster Sohn einen Mini-Hecht landen konnte. Wir schleppten weiter, wechselten die Köder, der Erfolg war mehr als mager. Am Stellplatz der Boote trafen wir weitere Angler, die ebenfalls ein langes Gesicht machten und auch nur von kleinen Hechten und Barschen zwischen 20-30 cm berichten konnten. Bevor ich weiter berichte, hier einige Informationen zum See und Wetter. Flattinge liegt im südlichen Teil des Flären. Das Wasser ist durchschnittlich zwei bis vier Meter tief und hat eine bräunliche Färbung. Es gibt natürlich reichlich Berge unter Wasser und einige tiefere Stellen, aber nicht mehr als ca. fünf Meter. Die Witterung in den beiden Wochen 21.05.-04.06.16 entsprach fast überwiegend mehr spanischen Verhältnissen, allerdings an einigen Tagen mit mehr Wind. Kurze Hosen, T-Shirt und starker Sonnenschutz waren an der Tagesordnung, also nicht unbedingt Anglerwetter, aber super Urlaubswetter. Das Echolot zeigte in den letzten Tagen Wassertemperaturen bis zu 21 Grad an. 
  Die ersten drei Tage waren schon frustrierend, nur kleine Fische. Noch schlimmer fanden wir, dass diese kleinen Hechte und Barsche häufig abgeschlagen wurden. Ein toter Fisch kann nun mal nicht mehr wachsen und was will man mit einem dünnen 40 cm langen Hecht anfangen? Einige Mitstreiter wollten schon den Urlaub beenden, so tief saß der Frust. Am vierten Tag konnte mein Sohn endlich einen Hecht von 75cm und einen Zander von 60 cm landen. Der Hecht schwimmt natürlich wieder und soll wachsen, der Zander, der erstaunlich gut genährt war, schmeckte uns abends bestens. Ein Besuch bei InterSport in Ljungby brachte auch nicht den großen Durchbruch, aber wir hatten neue 
  Gummifische, von denen einer doch noch einen kleinen Erfolg brachte, aber davon später. Wir schleppten und warfen weiter. Da tagsüber bei Sonne und Wind aus Ost und Nordost wenig lief, versuchten wir es am Abend. Der Erfolg war auch nicht viel besser. Offensichtlich war aber ein einzelner Angler unter uns, der nach Aussagen anderer Angler abends bis zur fast völligen Dunkelheit erfolgreich Zander fing. Man sprach von einem Dutzend am Abend und dies an mindestens zwei Tagen in der letzten Woche. Ich vermute, dass dieser Angler tote Köderfische sehr, sehr langsam über den See im tieferen Bereich schleppte.
  Ich vermute dies, da sein Boot fast neben unserem lag und er dort wohl zwei sauber verschweißte Köderfische vergessen hatte mitzunehmen, reine Vermutung.
  Ein weiterer Angler erzählte mir, dass er am Vorabend einen wirklich großen Hecht, weit über einem Meter, am Boot verloren habe, das Equipment habe schlapp gemacht.
  Mittlerweile hatten wir den See etwas besser kennen gelernt und wir konnten fast täglich einen Zander zwischen 50 und 55 cm landen, alle waren bestens genährt. Der ein oder andere kleinere Hecht gesellte sich manchmal dazu. Am letzten Tag sind wir dann aus dem unteren Teil des Flären in den Hauptsee gefahren.
  Ein 15cm langer, grün mit Glitter aus dem InterSport-Geschäft in Ljungby, den ich mit einer kleinen Rassel im Tellerschwanz aufpeppte, brachte mir noch einen 60iger Hecht, einen 52iger Zander und einen 30iger Barsch. Der See wollte mich am letzten Tag doch noch versöhnen, hat aber nur bedingt geklappt.
  Zur Ehrenrettung des Sees muss ich sagen, dass wir im Hauptsee bei Wassertiefen von 5,5 bis 6,5 m schöne Sicheln unterhalb der Futterfischwolken erkennen konnten. Mehrmals glichen die Anzeigen auf dem Echolot denen der Werbebilder aus unseren Fachzeitschriften. Leider fehlte uns die Zeit, dort nochmals anzugreifen. Nach diesen Anzeigen muss ich meinen Eindruck über den See korrigieren, es gibt doch Fisch im See. Wer zukünftig in Flattinge Urlaub machen sollte, sollte es auf jeden Fall auch im Hauptsee versuchen. Mit Vollgas dauert die Fahrt bei ruhigem Wasser mit den 4 PS Motoren max. 30 Minuten und man hat größere Tiefen erreicht.
  Ich wünsche all denen, die den Urlaub noch vor sich haben, viele Erfolg und gutes Wetter, damit es für alle ein schönes Erlebnis wird. 

  P.S. Die anwesenden Angler waren aus meiner Sicht keine Anfänger und auch wir verstehen unser Handwerk, wir waren vielleicht zur falschen Zeit am falschen Platz.


----------



## FischFan (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Wir waren auch vor 2 Jahren in Flattinge im Juli mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen. 
Stellnetze überall, man kann eine zusätzliche Karte dafür kaufen und darf 60 m Netz setzen.#d
Der beste Weg für Zander mit der Angel, Rotaugen am Wehr Stippen bei Flattinge in der Nähe und damit Abends bis in die Nacht hinein an der Grundmontage. In der Nähe der vielen Inseln oder am Durchgang vom Südende zum Hauptsee.
Die Bisse sind sehr ruppig und oft fehlt der Koefi, eventuell mit Drilling versuchen.
 Schleppen bringt nur noch Kleinfisch.
Kein Vergleich mehr zu früheren Zeiten.. Leider!


----------



## Norrland (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hallo ,
auch ich war von meinen Fangergebnissen im Juni/Juli 2017 sehr enttäuscht.
Bis auf ein paar kleine Zander bestand der Fang fast ausschließlich aus Braxen .
Auch bei Gesprächen verdichtete sich die Meinung ,dass in den letzten Jahren eine drastische Verschlechterung des Zanderbestandes zu verzeichnen ist.
Der ca. 20 km entfernte Bolmen wird im nächsten Jahr sicherlich mein Favorit ,zumal ich bei einigen Ausflügen beachtliche Fänge sehen konnte.
Ist es nicht so, dass die Erlaubnis zum Aufstellen eines Stellnetzes nur in Abhängigkeit einer Jahreskarte und in der Länge von 30 m erlaubt ist ?
Norrland


----------



## Libra_22 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Im Juni an den Flaren bei Värnamo/SE*

Hallo Angelfreunde! 

Ich habe mir jetzt sämtliche Beiträge über den See Flaren durchgelesen und fahre deshalb in 2 Wochen mit einem gemischten Bauchgefühl an den See. Bezüglich der Stellnetze, keine Besatz Maßnahmen durchgeführt usw.

Ich muss dazu sagen ich habe schon 2 Angelurlaube an den See verbracht je 1 Woche im Jahr 2014 und 2015. (Juni) 
Und da waren die Fangerfolge leider auch sehr übersichtlich. 
Wir haben da hauptsächlich mit wobbler und Gummifisch geschleppt!

Dieses Jahr werde ich mir eure Tipps zu Herzen nehmen und mit totem Köderfisch angeln! Vielleicht geht ja da mehr

Zum Schluss hätte ich noch ein bitte, wir waren 1x im Norden und 1x im Süden, vom Norden habe ich eine Tiefenkarte vor mir liegen, jedoch vom Süden nicht! Könnte mir einer die zuschicken ? Würde gegen die vom Norden tauschen. Gegebenfalls abfotografieren und per WhatsApp schicken.

Lg


----------

